# MonStar's Journal: Time to Get Serious!



## M.J.H. (Nov 16, 2004)

Finally a journal that I am going to keep, I have been slacking off big time lately. Starting programs, not keeping journals, just f*cking around way too much not putting my training/dieting as how on my priority list as it should be. Not anymore, though. I am going to start getting completely dedicated to my journal and the gym---and stop f*cking around. 

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 16, 2004)

Monday; 11-15-2004

*Shoulders*

*Seated DB Presses*
40x12, 60x10, 80x8, 90x7, 70x11

*Nautilus Overhead Presses* 
180x12, 220x9, 250x6

*Upright Rows* 
135x10, 155x8, 185x5

*One-Arm Cable Lateral Raises* 
50x10, 50x10 

Good workout today, really hit my shoulders hard, worked up to the 90's on overhead DB presses for 7, and then finished up lighter with the 70's. Good sets, that's for sure. Did some Nautilus overhead presses after that---and finally finished up with some upright rows and cable laterals. Shoulders were completely trashed.  

Diet: 
M1- apple
M2- Swole preworkout
M3- whey protein + 1% milk
M4- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
M5- 1/2 tuna salad sandwich
M6- 4% cottage cheese
M7- chicken salad sandwich
M8- Asian grilled chicken salad 
M9- peanut butter
M10- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Mike, nice workout!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike, excuse the negativity here, but this is journal number 28.

Seriously, get therapy. You are fucked in the head.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

What's up Mike??    Workouts look great like always!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2004)

No more HIT? Jesus christ.  Make up your freakin' mind.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2004)

hey by the way, why did you decide to give it the boot?  I was contemplating whether or not to stick with planning to move to HIT next week, but I really like what I've been doing the last couple of weeks regarding a mix between HVT and HIT.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck Mike.  I hope you keep this one.  If you slack, put it in the journal.  If you kill someone, put it in the journal.  Just keep the journal this time!


----------

